# What is light for double crank?



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

I was contemplating on buying the FSA cranks that are advertised at 460 grams + the average FSA BB is 275 grams = 735 grams.

I have some 1980's Galli Cranks (595 grams) + old Phil BB (280 grams) = 875 grams

Is my old Galli setup considered light? I can probably bring the old setup lower if I get a Record Carbon Fiber BB or something.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

That K-Force crank is really 521 grams in 175mm, I know I have one on my training bike. Coupled with a Token Titanium bottom bracket with ceramic bearings, 148 grams, gives you; cranks 521 grams + bottom barcket 148 grams + mounting bolts 21 grams for a toatl of 690 grams.

My Stronglights on my race bike came in at 423 grams including rings. 98 grams less although I have had very good luck with them some people have broke Stronglights.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I just installed a set of Record Ultra torque cranks. They weighed in at 648g. The bb cups I didn't weigh, but they are listed on their website at 49g.


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

So both your lightweight setups are around 700 grams. With my current setup being 875 grams, (not sure if thats considered heavy) looks like the most feasible/economical ugrade is to swap out the BB bringing the setup down to about 775 grams.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Clavicula cranks w/ integrated BB, SRM chainring bolts, and Stronglight CT2 50/36 chainrings: 563g. That's the whole tamale.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Here is my set-up:

*05 FSA K-FORCE ISIS 53/39T - 170mm*
--Arms: 05 FSA K-FORCE ISIS 354g 
--Crank Bolts: Extralite ExtraBolt 5 M15 12g 
--Ring bolts: Extralite ExtraBolt 1.1 8g 
--Outer Ring: STRONGLIGHT CT2 51T 68g 
--Middle Ring: STRONGLIGHT CT2 39T 36g
Bottom Bracket: 06 TOKEN Ultralight Carbon/Ti ISIS BB 147g 

*Total weight: 625g*

Built for under $300!!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

alienator said:


> Clavicula cranks w/ integrated BB, SRM chainring bolts, and Stronglight CT2 50/36 chainrings: 563g. That's the whole tamale.


Now tell him the rest of the story. You have to take second mortgage out on your house and sait three months to get them. Very nice though:thumbsup:


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Now tell him the rest of the story. You have to take second mortgage out on your house and sait three months to get them. Very nice though:thumbsup:


Mortgage on the house? Who are you kidding? I had to take a mortgage out on my wife.....and man was she pissed. She is definitely *not* happy about the sort of payments the bank will accept.

Three month wait? HA! Maybe last year.....it's somewhere over 24 weeks now for the wait.

You'll be happy to know that they're already scuffed, nicked, and have been ridden through BB deep water during the monsoon. I must say, though, that they look even sexier with a few scars.....kinda like Angleina Jolie......


----------



## neilthemeal (May 24, 2004)

I got a second hand KCNC K-type crank with integrated external bearings. It is an actual 740 grams. I got it for $120 shipped with new bb cups and bearings and the crank looked almost new itself. So my whole system is probably cheaper than the replacement bb you would get.

695 grams certainly isn't light. It however isn't that bad. ultegra cranks are probably around that weight, maybe a touch under but probably tests way stiffer, though who knows how significant crank stiffness is in the real world.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

alienator said:


> Mortgage on the house? Who are you kidding? I had to take a mortgage out on my wife.....and man was she pissed. She is definitely *not* happy about the sort of payments the bank will accept.
> 
> Three month wait? HA! Maybe last year.....it's somewhere over 24 weeks now for the wait.
> 
> You'll be happy to know that they're already scuffed, nicked, and have been ridden through BB deep water during the monsoon. I must say, though, that they look even sexier with a few scars.....kinda like Angleina Jolie......


That is cool that you ride them like any other component. I have a friend who only puts his top end parts on his sunny day bike. It gets ridden once a week or so. Total waste in my eyes. I was eyeing a set of them till I got the 07 record. They are not anywhere near as light, but I decided I would give the Ultra Torque a shot to see how campy did with their new design. I waited till I was blue in the face for the zero G cranks to come out, but alas, I could wait no longer.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

spookyload said:


> That is cool that you ride them like any other component. I have a friend who only puts his top end parts on his sunny day bike. It gets ridden once a week or so. Total waste in my eyes. I was eyeing a set of them till I got the 07 record. They are not anywhere near as light, but I decided I would give the Ultra Torque a shot to see how campy did with their new design. I waited till I was blue in the face for the zero G cranks to come out, but alas, I could wait no longer.


According to the latest out of Zero Gravity, their cranks are due to be released shortly after peace in the Middle East is achieved.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> Mortgage on the house? Who are you kidding? I had to take a mortgage out on my wife.....and man was she pissed. She is definitely *not* happy about the sort of payments the bank will accept.
> 
> Three month wait? HA! Maybe last year.....it's somewhere over 24 weeks now for the wait.
> 
> You'll be happy to know that they're already scuffed, nicked, and have been ridden through BB deep water during the monsoon. I must say, though, that they look even sexier with a few scars.....kinda like Angleina Jolie......


According to Ted I'll have my Zero Gravity cranks within the next two weeks. Although I'm a tester and not buying them. Still they will probably be about 640 grams.


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

The reason of the orignial post is to determine if a 875 gram setup is considered heavy and if so, what the most feasible/economical option is? If I can get it down to 775 grams for less than 100 bucks, would that be considered relatively light? I'm on an new entry level bike anyway and not trying to dump _too_ much money on weight savings.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Well not that light....*

FSA was and still might be blowing out K-Force ISIS cranks for dirt cheap!

If you are interested, let me know or contact a FSA dealer near you.

EDIT: FSA is out.

But here: http://cgi.ebay.com/FSA-K-Force-Car...ryZ56195QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bruce in Texas (Oct 1, 2005)

*why so heavy?*

You fellows have been looking in the wrong spot for a lightweight crank.
Try this link, 570 grams for the cranks, chainrings, and bottom bracket. Time to branch out!
http://www.lightningbikes.com/Cranks of Carbon.htm
No association other than I am a P-38 rider.
Bruce


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

Bruce in Texas said:


> You fellows have been looking in the wrong spot for a lightweight crank.
> Try this link, 570 grams for the cranks, chainrings, and bottom bracket. Time to branch out!
> http://www.lightningbikes.com/Cranks%20of%20Carbon.htm
> No association other than I am a P-38 rider.
> Bruce


550$ plus shipping to shave 300 grams is not a feasible/economical for me.


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> FSA was and sstill ight be blowing out K-Force ISIS cranks for dirt cheap!
> 
> If you are interested, let me know or contact a FSA dealer near you.


FYI. I contacted this guy and he gave me the run around for almost a week just to find out he aint got sh1t! His last response was to goto Ebay.:ciappa: Gee what a rocket scientist he is.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*God your such an......*

Let's see...

*On 9/27 3:22 am you sent me an e-mail saying that you question my weights listed.
Sorry that you don't know how many bolts go on a crankset or add.*

*On 9/27 4:41pm I responded with the correct weights and how I got them.
I aslo said they might be availabe if FSA has them still in stock, not me!

9/28 6:098am You ask if you can get these from me.

9/28 6:09am, I respond yes, what size.

9/28 10:06am I ask FSA if any are in stock.

9/28 2:02pm I respnd saying FSA is OUT OF STOCK and look on ebay for other retailers that might have them.*

Now, how is that 1 week!! I that that's pretty goo that I got tback to you within 1 day about availability and asking other questions from you.
One day later you trash me??  

Now I usally respect anyone that in the Military (I assume by your e-mail.), but I hate just flat out liars! 

Good luck sir and thank you for serving our country! man I sure hope someone like you is not flying those palnes.....

Here is a reatlaier on ebay that has them in stock: http://cgi.ebay.com/FSA-K-Force-Carbon-Crankset-ISIS-175mm-172-5mm-170mm_W0QQitemZ330031911943QQihZ014QQcategoryZ56195QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

How many shops/retailers will send you link to other retailers??


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

DIRT BOY said:


> Let's see...
> 
> *On 9/27 3:22 am you sent me an e-mail saying that you question my weights listed.
> Sorry that you don't know how many bolts go on a crankset or add.*
> ...


This is the Ebay reatiler were I bought my set for my training bike. Very reliable and quick to ship. The only downside as I mentioned before is that they really weigh 521 in 175 not 460. 521 grams still isn't a bad weight and they are excellent cranks and rings.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

yes they are. Thos rings are heavy! That 53T Force ring whys like 100g.
The arms are light!


----------



## dbassi (Sep 30, 2006)

hotskillet said:


> I was contemplating on buying the FSA cranks that are advertised at 460 grams + the average FSA BB is 275 grams = 735 grams.
> 
> I have some 1980's Galli Cranks (695 grams) + old Phil BB (280 grams) = 875 grams
> 
> Is my old Galli setup considered light? I can probably bring the old setup lower if I get a Record Carbon Fiber BB or something.



I have some 1980's Galli Cranks (695 grams) + old Phil BB (280 grams) = 875 grams  
*975* :thumbsup:


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

One hesitates to contribute to a "weight weenies" thread, but here goes. In the 80's I bought up a few 130 & 74/110 Topline cranksets. They weigh under 360 gms, so with a light BB, aluminum chainring bolts, ti crank bolts, and light chain rings, you get a nice set-up that weighs around 600 gms. The cranksets are still available on e-Bay occassionally. It does help to be a lightweight with a good spin, but I've had a couple decades of good performance using the cranksets on road, 'cross, singlespeed, and MTB bikes. 

Anyway,it seems the range for a "light" crankset/BB setup is about 550 to 750 gms. 

Hotskillet, it seems the goal is to lower your bike's total weight without spending much money. I might suggest, from a performance and weight standpoint, keeping the Galli crankset (Cool, traditional look) & just replacing the BB and then consider lighter pedals and/or shoes.


----------



## hotskillet (Nov 2, 2005)

refund!? said:


> One hesitates to contribute to a "weight weenies" thread, but here goes. In the 80's I bought up a few 130 & 74/110 Topline cranksets. They weigh under 360 gms, so with a light BB, aluminum chainring bolts, ti crank bolts, and light chain rings, you get a nice set-up that weighs around 600 gms. The cranksets are still available on e-Bay occassionally. It does help to be a lightweight with a good spin, but I've had a couple decades of good performance using the cranksets on road, 'cross, singlespeed, and MTB bikes.
> 
> Anyway,it seems the range for a "light" crankset/BB setup is about 550 to 750 gms.
> 
> Hotskillet, it seems the goal is to lower your bike's total weight without spending much money. I might suggest, from a performance and weight standpoint, keeping the Galli crankset (Cool, traditional look) & just replacing the BB and then consider lighter pedals and/or shoes.


Thanks for your awesome advise. I have done exactly as you have suggested. I bought a new Token BB for 80 bucks and weighes 150 grams so the total setup is around 745 grams.

My vintage Mavic pedals are around 490 grams and looking to replace them with some Keo Sprints for around 80 bucks. So it cost me around 160 bucks to take off around 365 grams. Why am I putting my bike on a diet? I have no idea...:crazy:


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

spookyload said:


> I just installed a set of Record Ultra torque cranks. They weighed in at 648g. The bb cups I didn't weigh, but they are listed on their website at 49g.


Is the crank weight of 648 gms including the BB bolts? That can weigh as much as 34 gms a pair.

Did you find the Campy weights accurate? I find all my Campy parts actually weigh 4-10% over spec.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> This is the Ebay reatiler were I bought my set for my training bike. Very reliable and quick to ship. The only downside as I mentioned before is that they really weigh 521 in 175 not 460. 521 grams still isn't a bad weight and they are excellent cranks and rings.


I was just perusing this thread again and yup, manufacturer's specs on crank weights are exaggerated. I just got some 2006 Record CTs two weeks ago and they come in at 555 gms (advertised as 540). Keep in mind these have 50/34 rings. I hate to think what a square taper double weighs . . .

Man, that 2003 Record double crank I picked up 1.5 years ago on Ebay is pretty darn light! This is the first carbon fiber crank Campy made, by hand, and it was the only one with the unidirectional weave. I get 528 gms on this crank - a double with 53/39 chainrings! Same scale (an Ohaus made in Switzerland) that I weighed the other crank on.

This crank seems to be gaining value by the minute; Casran over at WW was looking for one, my size too, but it's not for sale. Plus mine is brand-new, unused and came boxed with sealed bolts. I got it in 2005 for the same price as a then current Record crank.


----------



## cat4rider (Nov 10, 2006)

How about, Ritchey Pro CT cranks (590) plus Shimano octalink (220), total 810 g for under 200.00...


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I just picked up one of these FSA K-Force ISIS 59/39s from a guy on the Classifieds here. Pretty good deal: crank + FSA Platinum Pro MegaQuad Ti BB for $245 shipped. All new. I wanted to check out an ISIS system (I know the pitfalls).

When I picked it up, I could tell the crank was lighter than my 2006 Record CT with 50/34s. Yup, by 35 gms (crank + other arm = 520 gms). Problem is the ISIS BBs are heavy, and the MegaQuad comes in at an expected 189 gms. The ISIS BBs are nice pieces though.

The fit and finish of FSA cranks are not as nice as Record or DA. Don't expect the shifting to be as good as DA either. Teeth on the outer rings of Record and FSA cranks are Neanderthal compared to the sophisticated profile of the DA7800 (every one seems to be different).

But doing the math (on actual weights of everything down to bolts and washers), I can knock off around 78 gms from a DA7800 setup with the K-Force and Token Ti BB. Won't be as stiff, won't shift as well, and won't be as durable though.

I will say that the 2003 Record 59/39, the first carbon crank Campy built, is pretty darn light at 528 gms. Right now I have that crank, a 2006 Record CT 50/34, this FSA K-Force ISIS, the FSA MegaEXO that is still on my Giant, and a DA7800 I recently picked up. The design and fit and finish of the DA7800 is light years ahead of the other cranks :yesnod:. It's decently light too considering the massive chainrings and crank arm (768 gms complete). If I was racing and had to run full Record, I'd go with a DA7800 crank.

Nah, don't plan on getting a Campy UT any time soon. It's overpriced right now and sorry, with hollow crank arms, let's see the dust clear first (remember the Pulsions?). I'm not a collector of cranks BTW, but I do need to feed three bikes. I'll definitely be selling off the MegaEXO. 

If you are wondering, the lightest setup I have right now is the K-Force + Token Ti BB (690 gms), nipping the 2003 Record + Phil Wood Ti BB by 3 gms. Everything stock except for Ti BB bolts, no messing with chainrings.


----------

